# Some tank shots for ya'll



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Took some pics, tank isn't back to normal yet after that light went out on me, haven't had a chance to move everything back to place, but some shots i caught for ya'll today:

































































Enjoy! Comments and critism welcome!


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Awesome tank how muhc do u think u spent on that altogether?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

close to $500 so far on the 10g tank...


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Hook me up Mala. What equipment are you using for that tank, what did each cost, what type of live rock do you have in there? 

Give it to me.. 

Great looking tank btw!


----------



## WGPaintball075 (May 3, 2005)

Holy Crap! 500$ for the 10 gallon so far most of thats for the coral right?


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

Nice pics, Hope everything works out great for you. The first pic with the star fish looks great. Just looking at the pic it looks like the starfish is stalking the fish


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol $100 for corals and anemone and fish give or take....

Currently equipped:
28w PC 50/50 coralife lighting purchased for $40 from ebay

50w Visitherm heater
AC mini with sponge and carbon
AC300 DIY Refugium(turning HOB filter to a refugium) that cost around $55 to do with parts and coralife lighting

Tank and stand was $75
Digital timer set for 10.75 hrs a day 7 days a week
Sand bed was taken from fellow reefer and water to complete a instant cycle along with figi liverock, notice though on the ricordia that's on the left side of the tank, coraline algae has taken over a piece of holy rock! Couldn't believe that one but hey it's all good.

Rio power head and a marineland powerhead(which i wanna swap out for a rio also)

i dose the tank with iodine and with weekly water changes haven't found necessary to do kalk yet not enough eating it up...

Have around 12-15lbs of liverock in it.

Inhabitants:
1 False percula 
1 SCooter blenny
1 sand sifting starfish
1 Skunk cleaner shrimp
3 mexican snails
10 blue leg crabs and 3 hitchhiker snails
Purple w/blue dot mushrooms 12 i think
Blue ricordia
Pulsing xenia one stalk
one carpet anemone which is at it's max size about, just a mini anemone...
Filteration is simple, the refugium wasn't necessary but it greatly improves the health of the tank, as i already do weekly water changes on it with RO water...
The refugium should be up and running full by next week, just waiting on some cheato from a friend, then will take pics of the DIY fuge.....and next weekend will be picking up a 20L SW setup, interesting to see how that one is done will take pics...


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK & SAVINGS!!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

thanx wait til i whip out the kodakeasyshare camera, o baby are heads gonna roll then!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, looking great!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Neato :fun:


----------



## wrasser (Apr 5, 2005)

What is the differnce between the two camreas?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

MalawianPro @ Thu May 05 said:


> thanx wait til i whip out the kodakeasyshare camera, o baby are heads gonna roll then!


 haha i have this camera too and i didnt even know it had those features! hmm anyways isnt it an easyshare because you can send the pics in emails from the camera or something along those lines?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

kodakeasy share camera, get's way closer and cleare pics, think i have some in the african cichlid thread some shots, along with one in the photo contest of fishaholics.org and that photo also made it into www.cichlidforum.com photo contest. It's the Ruby Red photo.

The olympus i have i believe is 1.5meg like 5yr old camera lol versus this kodak is brand new! Just quality of macro comes out way better then on the olympus, i also noticed the delay between the cameras, kodak is much shorter delay when the shutter button is hit versus the olympus


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

*lol*

show off.....


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LOL that isn't show off, this is show off 
































































I would really like to learn how to begin fragging the blue dot mushrooms and was told to just place some smaller pieces in front of the xenia to get it going?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

www.garf.org


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wow that site has tons of info, wut u want me to look at?


----------



## hail_sniper (Jan 18, 2005)

the fragging info...... i cant wait to upgrade to my 90 and get my corals back, i have a firend holding them in a 10year old 360gal tank, i wonder what my frags will be like when i get them back......


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol be bigger then ur hand! lol


----------

